# Wesley Clark on Big Edie Yesterday???



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Did anyone catch the show yesterday. I don't typically listen to Ed Schulz, but happened to be in the car and I don't care for the music played on the radio stations here, so I skipped over Rush and ended up listening to Big Ed.

Just wondering if there was some validity to what he is saying??? Any thoughts about the 80/40 poll which stated 80% of Iraqi people want us out (granted any poll can be swayed, but that number is kind of alarming).

How about his take about Iran coming in behind our backs and building was it sheit (sp?) military along with purchasing missiles from Russia.

Just curious what others thoughts are if you were listening.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would guess much is in the wording of that poll. I would think that 99 percent would want us out, but not just yet. I am sure that currently a majority want us there, but they are getting the same disinformation as the media feeds us. If the media, and politicians in both countries were as loyal to their people and country we would all know what is going on. Unfortunately this isn't the real world. That is why I put more stock in what the soldiers say who come back. I am sure you can find a few soldiers that disagree with our war in Iraq, but they are a minority. Most are proud of their accomplishments there, and say the Iraq people appreciate them. So take this all with a grain of salt as they say.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Most of the "stuff" on Ed Schulz or Rush is pretty much just crap. All they do is twist information to their agenda, but was curious about what Edwards had said yesterday, escpecially about the part where he says that Iran is undermining us and using us as a recruiting tool for their military by getting Iraqi insurgents to join with them.

he made the comment that Iraq is just a nation of the US right now and until the Iraqi people "want" their freedom, our current mission isn't going to work right now. He says they just aren't taking their country back like they should. They are just content with what is going on with the exception of a few. He said we need to look at a different mission and I believe that meant more deployment of troops over there.

I am just looking for some discussion. I was just curious as to what he had to say.

Like I said, I typically don't listen, but just caught this. Just wondering everyones thoughts or if he was just blowing wind or what.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Live2hunt who cares what the Iraqies whant. I dont care if they all whant us their or not. The story they should be writing about is what % of Americans think we should be their, lets have a vote on it and see what happens :eyeroll: Yeah right that will happen! Those Iraqie animals dont give a damn about freedom your life or mine and are not worth one American life IMOP.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I here you Bore.224. You are right, that won't happen. I am sure the Bush administration will continue changing subject matter until he gives the State of the Union Address.

I would bet we won't see a press conference from Bush until after the address.

I do believe the mission needs to change.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Which poll is Schulz using this time? The one conducted in April 2004, just before the temp government election that used the 80% figure or the one recently done by a French firm in one of the worst neighborhoods in the Sunni Triangle. In either case from what I have read the term used in both polls was "occupation forces". Who wouldn't be against a occupation force no matter who they were. Personally I do care very much what the Iraqis think as no country can be won over if the civilian population isn't won over. For anyone to think the Iraqis don't care about freedom simply means they have their head in the sand. The Iraqi military and police are dying by the hundreds each day. Doesn't sound like they don't care about freedom to me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I would bet we won't see a press conference from Bush until after the address.


That's funny, he gave one today on that very subject. The first of 5 to be delivered before the next upcoming Iraq election.

In the coming days you are going to see the left-stream press get the hinders handed to them, I can't wait. As well as Howard Dean, he needs to stay at the top of the democratic party!! :beer:

Stay the course, finish the job and torture the diaper heads into submission of information. :bop:


----------

